# is sound over rated?



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I was watching a Bill Dance show and he was talking about how bass react more to color and not sound...basically said you are wasting money on buying baits that rattle or have some kind of noise maker in them. I know color is a huge factor as is size -but rattlers seem to be pretty popular in the stores.

I have a few rattlers in the box and have caught one or two with them but nothing great - any thoughts?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

If that was true, then Bill Lewis Rattle traps, and most of the other crankbait manufactures would be out of business! In gin clear water I would use more subtle baits but most water that you'll fish has some stain to it and rattles help the fish locate those lures. I like Bill Dance too, but I find that sometimes he does give conflicting information on his shows. IMO rattles do make a difference to an extent, the most important thing to remember when watching these fishing shows is to look closely at what conditions they are fishing in at the time they taped the show, and also the fact that Bill usually fishes out of his private lake for those 5 pounders he catches all the time. Hope this helps.:B


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Most of the crankbaits I throw it doesnt matter to me if they rattle or not. If I am throwing a jig for Bass, I always make sure there is a rattle on it no matter what. If it doesnt have one on it when I buy it, I add one before fishing it.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Wolfhook nailed it with his response. That's great to say rattles don't matter when fishing in clear lakes, but in the river I fish the water is generally murky at best and I firmly believe rattle helps fish locate your lure. Color does not mean squat if you can't see through 3 inches of water! Use common sense, look at conditions and select what seems most appropriate that day.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm a firm believer in rattles...they're obviously not always a huge factor but I don't think they ever hurt.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

maddcrappiekids............Been fishing rattle type baits for long/long/long time and will only say have seen days that fish would not touch a lure that rattled.. but have seen just as many days that the fish would not hit a lure unless it did rattle........You draw the results from that...But to make another point........I have had bass chase and brake water......in high speed retreive mode.....after a rattling lure......and follow the lure out of the water and grab that lure as it exits the water .......and get hooked .......ending up hooked, and hanging above the water line.....Sound like a fish story ( had witnesses) all but a few times it happened......Never had that happen with a non-rattling lure.... Rattling lures saved my butt on more that one trip....I'm kinda leaning towards,it must be like "ringin the dinner bell".......But you gotta find and fish just what works for you and what confidence level you fish each lure with.. Good luck and great fishin to you...........Jon Sr...


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

I think the rattles add vibration that the fish feel as well. I don't know about the sound issue, though. Just wondering about those systems with recorded sounds of bait fish that are sold to play under water to attract the predator fish, hmmmmm.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Just wondering about those systems with recorded sounds of bait fish that are sold to play under water to attract the predator fish, hmmmmm


that reminds me of some of bill's other shows.he pimps that sound system like it's the best thing since the plastic worm.then he says sound doesn't matter?LOL.
color,sound and other factors play key roles under various conditions.it's up to you to figure out(with the fish's help) what the fish want at any given time,under any given condition.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

there is no real way to say sound is a day saver or not worth it. there are often times when a rattle make a big difference, times when it doesnt matter, and there are times when they will spook the fish. carry an array of all of it.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I tye some flys with small rattles in them or twin bead heads. These flys have been go to flys when the water is heavily stained to muddy or in very late evening.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I do agree with the interesting way Bill and some other TV guys tend to change opinions on things...guess it all depends on who is paying the check at the end of dinner 

I use rattles in many cranks - interesting point about the vibration - last spring i went to Indian lake with a buddy and in my 16 ft aluminum we were in a cove and I tied on a rattle trap - it was a VERY calm day- after a few casts i noticed this vibration and some kind of noise in what seemed to be the bottom of the boat....after a few more casts I realized it was the rattle trap I was using! we could hear it vibrate through the boat on the retrive. 

I will keep using them


----------

